

Cirru: another attempt to make structured editor - jiyinyiyong
http://jiyinyiyong.github.com/article/04-cirru-project/page/en.html
A simple demo to try editing syntax tree in graphic UI. It's buggy and please open this in Chrome.<p>Original article was in Chinese.
http://jiyinyiyong.github.com/article/04-cirru-project/page
======
no_more_death
Cool! Thanks for posting. I've wondered about creating a vim-style editor that
would know more about a particular language. For example, I greatly enjoy
using Surround.Vim (which knows about quotes, parens, and braces). It would be
neat to add detailed javascript syntax, or perhaps to let libraries somehow
specify new functionality / macros. E.g., annotating jQuery so that it loaded
its own plugin to help in writing / visualizing jQuery-specific code. So I
like the whole "structured editor" idea.

All the best!

